# Empty thread spools



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey there! I have a craft idea, and I could really use some empty thread spools. If you have some please email me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Vicki
what type of thread spools?

plastic ones that resemble the older wooden ones?
the cones 
the long tubes that Meltrosen and Sulky types come on.

Explain what you are looking for, that way others can help you better.

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What are you going to do with them? Not that I don't trust your intentions, I'm just curios.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

How many do you need?!? I have a sackful of everything from 1970-ish plastic spools to current metrosene type. Let us know what you need.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I had to laugh at myself. Many years ago, I read something interesting to do with spools so I started saving them. 

The other day, I found my cache of them. The only problem is that I've forgotten what I wanted to do with them. Oy vey.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can make little dolls with them. You can make a baby mobile too.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I am looking for several dozen of the empty long tubes, like metrosene or gutterman type. Need for rewinding from serger spool; for the 2 serger needles. Keeps me from having to buy so many cones of Maxi-lock. Thanks.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have strung them on a shoe string and used them as a baby toy. The sack of spools would probably make interesting building blocks for a creative child. I had a crafts book that used spools to make doll furniture. 

The knob on my dehydrator is an old wooden spool glued to the plywood door. 

I have a knicknack shelf my grandmother made from wooden spools. Somehow I don't think it would survive the translation to plastic spools!


----------

